# سؤالين في الحريق ؟؟؟؟؟



## toktok66 (9 أغسطس 2013)

1-لماذا ﻻيجوز استخدام المواسير المجلفنه للربط بين خزان الوقود والمضخه الديزل ؟


2-هل يتم وضع اوتوماتيك اير فنت على هيدر السحب او الطرد للمضخات؟؟؟؟؟



ولكم وافر الشكر مقدما 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Mon Rashad (9 أغسطس 2013)

for 1st Q
because Galvanized Steel has a Zinc Layer which may be wear away by the Fuel into fine particles causing plug of the Fuel Injectors of the Engines


----------



## toktok66 (10 أغسطس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> for 1st Q
> because Galvanized Steel has a Zinc Layer which may be wear away by the Fuel into fine particles causing plug of the Fuel Injectors of the Engines


 طيب لو عندك ماسوره مجلفنه وعاوز تعرف هي فعلا مجلفنه ولا مدهونه لون فضي هتعرف ازاي ؟ اكيد هتحاول تمسحها بديزل او تنر علشان لو لون يطلع ولو هو فعلا جلفنه هتفضل كما هي - بعدين احنا من اسوا الدول في نظافه الديزل وبالتالي بيكون فيه نسبه مياه ممكن جدا تسبب صدا للمواسير - وبالنسبه للسدد بتاع الانجكتور هو اصلا الديزل سيئ وعندنا راكب فلتر ديزل علشان القصه دي


----------



## أكرم حمزه (10 أغسطس 2013)

لا يوجد ضرر بأستخدام أنابيب مغلونه للربط بين خزان الوقود ومضخة الديزل هذا عن تجربه عمليه حيث أني مستعملها منذ سنوات عديده في عملي


----------



## fayek9 (10 أغسطس 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب لو عندك ماسوره مجلفنه وعاوز تعرف هي فعلا مجلفنه ولا مدهونه لون فضي هتعرف ازاي ؟ اكيد هتحاول تمسحها بديزل او تنر علشان لو لون يطلع ولو هو فعلا جلفنه هتفضل كما هي - بعدين احنا من اسوا الدول في نظافه الديزل وبالتالي بيكون فيه نسبه مياه ممكن جدا تسبب صدا للمواسير - وبالنسبه للسدد بتاع الانجكتور هو اصلا الديزل سيئ وعندنا راكب فلتر ديزل علشان القصه دي


 أولا : أنا أويد المهندس رشاد تماما فالجاز يحتوى عل مواد بتحل "بتفكك" الزنك زى الكبريت فالقشرة الزنك دى هتدخل طلمبة النقل أو الحقن وتسد الرشاشات .
ثانيا : بالنسبة للميه ال ف الجاز لازم يتحطلها فاصل مياه عن الجاز water separetor حتى لو انت الجاز بتاعك نمره واحد. وفلتر الجاز فعلا هيمنع الحاجات دى بس كل شويه هيتسد و بالتالى هتضطر تفكه و تنضفه والمشكله الاكبر ان المكنه تيجى تدور وقت الحريق متقومش لان الفلتر مسدود أو الرشاشات مسدودة. وعليه فالأفضل هو هو استخدام المواسير البلاك سيملس مع عمل الاحتياطات المطلوبة بالنسبة للمياه وانسداد الفلاتر ويمكنك استخدام duplex fuel filter عشان تطلع الجاز تمام. لكنى لا انصحك تماما باستخدام الجالفنيزد فى الجاز والهواء المضغوط عن خبره طويلة ف تركيبات المولدات.


----------



## fayek9 (10 أغسطس 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> 1-لماذا ﻻيجوز استخدام المواسير المجلفنه للربط بين خزان الوقود والمضخه الديزل ؟
> 
> 
> 2-هل يتم وضع اوتوماتيك اير فنت على هيدر السحب او الطرد للمضخات؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## toktok66 (11 أغسطس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> أولا : أنا أويد المهندس رشاد تماما فالجاز يحتوى عل مواد بتحل "بتفكك" الزنك زى الكبريت فالقشرة الزنك دى هتدخل طلمبة النقل أو الحقن وتسد الرشاشات .
> ثانيا : بالنسبة للميه ال ف الجاز لازم يتحطلها فاصل مياه عن الجاز water separetor حتى لو انت الجاز بتاعك نمره واحد. وفلتر الجاز فعلا هيمنع الحاجات دى بس كل شويه هيتسد و بالتالى هتضطر تفكه و تنضفه والمشكله الاكبر ان المكنه تيجى تدور وقت الحريق متقومش لان الفلتر مسدود أو الرشاشات مسدودة. وعليه فالأفضل هو هو استخدام المواسير البلاك سيملس مع عمل الاحتياطات المطلوبة بالنسبة للمياه وانسداد الفلاتر ويمكنك استخدام duplex fuel filter عشان تطلع الجاز تمام. لكنى لا انصحك تماما باستخدام الجالفنيزد فى الجاز (( كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه - اشكرك )) والهواء المضغوط (( اختلف معك الهواء المضغوط عن خبرتي العمليه الطويله والاكواد لامانع من استخدام المواسير المجلفنه )) عن خبره طويلة ف تركيبات المولدات.


اخضر وازرق


----------



## nofal (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 أغسطس 2013)

بالنسبة للهواء المضغوط أنا عندي مشروع شغال فيه والمواصفة بها مواسير مجلفنة ؟ فلا ادري صحيح أم لا ؟


----------



## fayek9 (11 أغسطس 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> اخضر وازرق


 المهندس توك توك كل عام و انت بخير . بالنسبه لموضوع الهوا المضغوط طبعا هو جه فى السياق كده و مش مرتبط بالموضوع "لانى اعرفك منظم و تحب كل موضوع ف مكانه " ممكن حضرتك تقولى اسم كود واحد فقط كاتب فى الكمبريسيد اير ان recommended pipe material هى مواسير مجلفنه أو حتى صفحة انترنت متخصصة بتقول ان الجلفنيزد موصى به. أنا بستخدم البلاك أو الالومنيوم أو الاستانليس أو البلاستيك وللموضوع بقيه ان شاء الله اول متدينى اى ورقة بتوصى بالجلفانيزد ولك جزيل الشكر على مواضيعك المستفزه علميا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (12 أغسطس 2013)

11.4.4* Fuel Piping.
11.4.4.1 Flame-resistant reinforced flexible hose listed for
this service with threaded connections shall be provided at the
engine for connection to fuel system piping.
11.4.4.2 Fuel piping shall not be galvanized steel or copper
والأسباب كما تفضل الزملاء بالشرح

NFPA 20 Ed2010​


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس مصطفى زيدان ليك جزيل الشكر على هذه "clause " وهى فعلا ما اعتمدت عليها فى ردى على السؤال


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.ecompressedair.com/library-pages/piping-systems.aspx

*Piping materials*
Common piping materials used in a compressed air system include copper, aluminum, stainless steel and carbon steel. Compressed air piping systems that are 2" or smaller utilize copper, aluminum or stainless steel. Pipe and fitting connections are typically threaded. Piping systems that are 4" or larger utilize carbon or stainless steel with flanged pipe and fittings.

Note: Plastic piping may be used on compressed air systems, however caution must used since many plastic materials are not compatible with all compressor lubricants. Ultraviolet light (sun light) may also reduce the useful service life of some plastic materials. Installation must follow the manufacturer's instructions.

It is always better to oversize the compressed air piping system you choose to install. This reduces pressure drop, which will pay for itself, and it allows for expansion of the system.

Corrosion-resistant piping should be used with any compressed air piping system using oil-free compressors. A non-lubricated system will experience corrosion from the moisture in the warm air, contaminating products and control systems, if this type of piping is not used.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

من خلال البحث توصلت للموقع اعلاه وهو قيم ومفيد جدا في مجال شبكات الهواء المضغوط ولم احصل منه علي أي إشارة لإمكانية إستخدام المواسير المجلفنة لشبكات الهواء المضغوط رغم اني أعمل بمشروع تم توصيفها فيه لشبكة الهواء المضغوط.
نرجوا من الإخوة البحث في الموضوع لنصل لقرار نهائي قاطع بشانه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.parkertransair.com/jahia/Jahia/filiale/china/lang/en_GB/home/TechnicalCenter/PipeMaterial

كما ان هذا الموقع تكلم بصيغة مباشرة عن الفرق بين المواسير المجلفنة والمواسير البلاستيك لنقل الهواء المضغوط


----------



## عمران احمد (12 أغسطس 2013)

كلام المهندس : مصطفى زين تمام جدا و انا تاكدت منه تماما
اما بخصوص السؤال الثانى : جارى البحث و الرد فى اقرب فرصة " ان شاء الله "


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> http://www.ecompressedair.com/library-pages/piping-systems.aspx
> 
> *Piping materials*
> Common piping materials used in a compressed air system include copper, aluminum, stainless steel and carbon steel. Compressed air piping systems that are 2" or smaller utilize copper, aluminum or stainless steel. Pipe and fitting connections are typically threaded. Piping systems that are 4" or larger utilize carbon or stainless steel with flanged pipe and fittings.
> ...


 المهندس طاهر الموضوع بالنسبة لى منتهى تماما اصمم شبكات الهواء من سنتين ولا استخدم المواسير المجلفنه بتاتا


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس توك توك كل عام و انت بخير . بالنسبه لموضوع الهوا المضغوط طبعا هو جه فى السياق كده و مش مرتبط بالموضوع "لانى اعرفك منظم و تحب كل موضوع ف مكانه " ممكن حضرتك تقولى اسم كود واحد فقط كاتب فى الكمبريسيد اير ان recommended pipe material هى مواسير مجلفنه أو حتى صفحة انترنت متخصصة بتقول ان الجلفنيزد موصى به. أنا بستخدم البلاك أو الالومنيوم أو الاستانليس أو البلاستيك وللموضوع بقيه ان شاء الله اول متدينى اى ورقة بتوصى بالجلفانيزد ولك جزيل الشكر على مواضيعك المستفزه علميا [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFC/ufc_3_420_02fa.pdf

شبتر 8 صفحه 8-2


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

*Galvanized inlet piping* has the advantage of resisting corrosion better than standard iron pipe. However, overtime when the corrosion does set in, the galvanizing material peels off. The inlet pipe is now a producer of potentially very damaging, solid contaminants between the filter and the compressor. This would be particularly dangerous to the mechanical integrity of a centrifugal compressor. We do not recommend this.​


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

For many years, copper and galvanised steel have been popular choices for plumbing compressed air systems.​ However, recent advances in materials technology have made thermoplastic pipe a safe and economical alternative to traditional materials.

An advantage of metal pipe, tubing, and fittings is that installers are familiar with them and the techniques for joining them. While galvanised steel can be relatively inexpensive, installation is time consuming and labour intensive. Moreover, threaded joints often serve as a source of leakage. This leads to higher operating costs as compressors must use more power generating additional compressed air to compensate for the leakage. Although connections between copper pipe and fittings are less prone to leakage, copper components are more expensive, and installation, again, is labour intensive especially when large diameters are involved
But these aren't the only drawbacks to metal piping systems. Interior corrosion can cause scaling and pitting on inside surfaces. As the corrosion combines with moisture and other contaminants, it accumulates on the inner surfaces of the pipe and fittings, increasing their roughness. As the internal diameter becomes rougher, pressure drop though the system increases. Again, this ends up costing money by reducing efficiency of the compressed air system.

Perhaps more importantly, particles can dislodge and clog or damage filtration and end-of-line equipment.. ​


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

و الشابتر 7 فى ASPE فيه compressed air pipes material


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2013)

والخلاصه اننا ممكن نستخدمه وليه مميزات وعيوب زي غيره من الانواع وتختلف سماحيه استخدامه باختلاف التطبيق 
يعني منقدرش نقول انه ممنوع في المطلق انا عن نفسي استخدمه فس تطبيقات صناعيه علشان كده بقول مفيش مشكله ويمكن انت متعرضتش لتطبيقات مشابهه علشان كده بتقول لايمكن استخدامه --- لو موافق قول ولو معترض وضح


----------



## amrhawash (12 أغسطس 2013)

كلام مظبوط


----------



## fayek9 (12 أغسطس 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> والخلاصه اننا ممكن نستخدمه وليه مميزات وعيوب زي غيره من الانواع وتختلف سماحيه استخدامه باختلاف التطبيق
> يعني منقدرش نقول انه ممنوع في المطلق انا عن نفسي استخدمه فس تطبيقات صناعيه علشان كده بقول مفيش مشكله ويمكن انت متعرضتش لتطبيقات مشابهه علشان كده بتقول لايمكن استخدامه --- لو موافق قول ولو معترض وضح


 موافق انه مش ممنوع فى المطلق واقدر اقول مش recommended


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> موافق انه مش ممنوع فى المطلق واقدر اقول مش recommended



مش recommended لبعض التطبيقات

وبعد الملحمه العلميه دي اسمحلي ارفعلك القبعه انت من افضل الناس هنا اللي بتناقش معاها​


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس طاهر الموضوع بالنسبة لى منتهى تماما اصمم شبكات الهواء من سنتين ولا استخدم المواسير المجلفنه بتاتا



افهم ان الموضوع لم يكن منتهي
فنحن نلتقي لنرتقي بخبراتنا وعلومنا للافضل والادق


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (15 أغسطس 2013)

*نحن نلتقي لنرتقي بخبراتنا وعلومنا للأفضل والأدق*​


----------



## Mon Rashad (16 أغسطس 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب لو عندك ماسوره مجلفنه وعاوز تعرف هي فعلا مجلفنه ولا مدهونه لون فضي هتعرف ازاي ؟ اكيد هتحاول تمسحها بديزل او تنر علشان لو لون يطلع ولو هو فعلا جلفنه هتفضل كما هي - بعدين احنا من اسوا الدول في نظافه الديزل وبالتالي بيكون فيه نسبه مياه ممكن جدا تسبب صدا للمواسير - وبالنسبه للسدد بتاع الانجكتور هو اصلا الديزل سيئ وعندنا راكب فلتر ديزل علشان القصه دي



1- Sir this Test you mentiond is done instantly to check the coating layer 
but in case of fuel system for the fuel engines the fuel remains for a long time it the pipe that may cause the Problem i mentiond 

2- yes You are right but here we are talking in international Codes so it is imposible to find a water in diesele


----------



## fayek9 (17 أغسطس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> 1- Sir this Test you mentiond is done instantly to check the coating layer
> but in case of fuel system for the fuel engines the fuel remains for a long time it the pipe that may cause the Problem i mentiond
> 
> 2- yes You are right but here we are talking in international Codes so it is imposible to find a water in diesele


 um not agree being an international codes so it\is impossible to find water and which confirm what i say that u can find a complete chapter in code taking about how to separate water from Diesel or Even a clause "not a complete chapter" taking about this point.


----------



## fayek9 (17 أغسطس 2013)

secondly, being international code it means that it can used in many countries with different resources and different fuel qualites so i belive international codes shall cover all possible problems


----------



## fayek9 (17 أغسطس 2013)

finally , in Europe and USA "countries owned reliable international codes " in design they based on 1.rule of thumb.
2. best practise 
that means they dont take the codes and apply it without applying AM 2 points 

thanks


----------



## Mon Rashad (17 أغسطس 2013)

:81: well but if they have the diesel like we have in CO-OP 
they will make an Encyclopedia " how to separate water from Diesel" : :7:

Finaly may be i am mistaken about this part "it is imposible to find a water in diesel" and thanks For your Correction


----------



## fayek9 (17 أغسطس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> :81: well but if they have the diesel like we have in CO-OP
> they will make an Encyclopedia " how to separate water from Diesel" : :7:
> 
> Finaly may be i am mistaken about this part "it is imposible to find a water in diesel" and thanks For your Correction


ya welcome ,wna agreed en klo ela el ta3awn


----------

